# DRZ-9255 & e46 BMW.....radio reception question



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

it's been over a year since i had the 9255 installed in my 2002 M3, i noticed that the deck doesn't have any AM reception. I'm wondering if there's anything that's been missed with respect to installation, because when I used the CD7000 and the OEM deck, I had AM reception.

can anyone give some advice ? before I approach the installer to ask them, I would like to know what the problem might be caused by....


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

It may just be that the radio has weak AM reception....

I know most of the products I sell some get great AM and others its like it doesn't even exist which is most likely your issue since none of the install parts would have changed between the 2 radios other than the wiring harness

Although I guess it is always possible the installer forgot to hook up the amplified antenna lead... so it couldnt hurt to have them look at it I mean it should only take a few seconds to do


----------

